# Mitchell and King?



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Morning guys,

I was wondering if any one has used/purchased anything from Mitchell and King?

Been looking at their website and I am intriqued by their Glittterati wax. So I fancy getting a sample size pot to try out.

Has anyone used this and can recommend it? I've patched an email to John but just wanted some first hand experience from any one. They certainly come well packaged etc which is a big reason for me to purchase above other waxes but only if its not all talk and no trousers, so to speak.

Noticed Griffiths detail has used the more expensive/boutique wax recently to great effect.

Also has anyone used anything by them such as the shampoo etc? May be persuaded to buy the wash kit. 

Many thanks

Soul


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

I've got some of the Gliteratti wax on the boot lid of my car since Waxstock, the flecks are still showing. I'll be buying a pot soon!

I'd definitely recommend as a show wax.

Spa worked very well for me as well, despite smelling of nothing.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

I have used their 'Phillip' Wax.. which was quite good actually.


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

never used there products but i am sure Beau Technique on here does


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Their pre wash and shampoo are 'OK' but not the finished article. I prefer AF Citrus Power and Lather, and DDJ BTBM.

Philip Wax is good though - very glassy finish and easy to apply and remove. It's priced about right IMO.


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Many thanks guys interesting comments and a cracking photo Ns1980.

Possible purchase coming up I think.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I have the glitter wax and my own custom bespoke one...

Very nice to use, well worth it (IMO)

:thumb:


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Thank you Cueball your recommendation has finally solved my dilema. Looking forward to using it.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I find working a section at a time works best for me.... 

:thumb:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Maserati GT

AC cobra

Audi A4 S line

Jaguar XKR

Just a handful all wearing Meilluer, custom blend from Mitchell & King. Would have to say the shampoo is very well concentrated and shadows AF lather ever so marginally. Pure is a nice paint cleanser, QD is what it is though IMO does hold a smalll sealant quality. I was also lucky enough to have a play around with a limited run beeswax formulation from John. Very good customer service and a nice chap. The company does seem to have its head screwed on and is being very fussy of whom has chance to use the products, even more so of being authorised by them.


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

THE best customer service for detailig products. Bar none.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2012)

I have just looked at their home page and to be honest - I thought it was some kind of joke!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Milk_Sheik said:


> I have just looked at their home page and to be honest - I thought it was some kind of joke!


well you can leave the products to people who know it's not then eh...  

:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2012)

The Cueball said:


> well you can leave the products to people who know it's not then eh...
> 
> :thumb:


Thanks for your helpful and constructive input. 

There's always one.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

I was tempted to order some Gliteratti wax myself last week, will have to get a sample now :thumb:



Milk_Sheik said:


> Thanks for your helpful and constructive input.
> 
> *There's always one*.


Which seems to be you, it's not the first time you've tried coming out with smart comments is it now .


----------



## waxy (Feb 27, 2006)

I don't get the Gliteratti wax personally,IMO it would look like you have dust on the paint,which would bug the hell out of me,just my personal thoughts.


----------



## Perfetta (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi Guys
I just used Glliter for the first time Friday, it is very particular effect of glitter.
For me is very good,need to try at least one time, because it's hard to explain.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Milk_Sheik said:


> Thanks for your helpful and constructive input.
> 
> There's always one.


go and re read your post, and please explain how YOURS is in anyway helpful and constructive... more so than mine, and more so than my first post about actually USING and OWNING these waxes.... !?!?!?

people have worked long and hard to produce something which they believe in, maybe you should be more respectful than to come online and call it a joke.

but, yeah... you're right, I'm at fault...


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

To be honest ive been using quite a few glittery and metallic waxes of late as it interests me enjoying waxes and building a large collection. Ive had long conversations with John and trialled a few of the waxes and they are nice. All i can say is if you think you have the largest or glassiest or best wax they have made or just the nicest pot.....watch this space


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Milk_Sheik said:


> Thanks for your helpful and constructive input.
> 
> There's always one.


Where you not the same person that posted about starting a business after purchasing the AG kit? 
You've got a lot of research and product knowledge to gain, and should maybe refrain from posting on something you have never used and quite possibly know nothing about!
The conversation I had with John on twitter was none other than A1, very informative ad professional. And after 30 seconds in the detailing throne you have the right to make a mockery of that? ! I haven't been on here an age and am by no means a pro but after less then a month of being a member maybe you should take a back seat before posting comments like the one's you have.


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Beau Technique said:


> Maserati GT
> 
> AC cobra
> 
> ...


I'm glad you posted I noticed yourself was on the Mitchell and King website. Many thanks for the pictures and comment. Think I will be having a pot of Glitterati at the mo for the wifes car as she her car is white, so will aim for a bit of a sparkle.

I'm not ready for the expensive wax as yet as my car is still in a need of a machine polish so I begrudge spending alot when the prep is not 100% there yet.

Big thanks for your reply


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Lupostef said:


> Where you not the same person that posted about starting a business after purchasing the AG kit?
> You've got a lot of research and product knowledge to gain, and should maybe refrain from posting on something you have never used and quite possibly know nothing about!
> The conversation I had with John on twitter was none other than A1, very informative ad professional. And after 30 seconds in the detailing throne you have the right to make a mockery of that? ! I haven't been on here an age and am by no means a pro but after less then a month of being a member maybe you should take a back seat before posting comments like the one's you have.


Think this is a valid point, again like yourself stef i'm also by no means a pro,(and i also appreciate we were new on here at some point) but it does get a bit tiresome people who have never used products making negative comments just to have their 2p worth, if i havn't used something or don't know much about it i will say so because its totally unfair and misleading to just jump on the bandwagon hyping up products or not as the case may be:thumb:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Soul Hudson said:


> I'm glad you posted I noticed yourself was on the Mitchell and King website. Many thanks for the pictures and comment. Think I will be having a pot of Glitterati at the mo for the wifes car as she her car is white, so will aim for a bit of a sparkle.
> 
> I'm not ready for the expensive wax as yet as my car is still in a need of a machine polish so I begrudge spending alot when the prep is not 100% there yet.
> 
> Big thanks for your reply


My pleasure. I would say possibly talk to John and see what sample waxes he can decant that way its not breaking the bank but you get to try some new waxes on a better budget to begin with.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> To be honest ive been using quite a few glittery and metallic waxes of late as it interests me enjoying waxes and building a large collection. Ive had long conversations with John and trialled a few of the waxes and they are nice. All i can say is if you think you have the largest or glassiest or best wax they have made or just the nicest pot.....watch this space


I'm sure I read on the M&K website that they were the only glitter wax producer, but then I saw AW producing something similar- is that what you refer to? :speechles

Tell us more about this bad boy wax you are getting made then?! :doublesho


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

I'd love to try the glitter wax, I think pearl glitter on solid white would look amazing.

One day, not quite sure when, I think I'll do the "make your own wax" but it'd probably take me a few weeks to choose between the % of carnauba (higher=better?? Or is it % of the wax content rather than volume?), colour, scent, name etc. 

I've always wanted an uber expensive wax and Mitchell & King would be where I'd go when I finally get around to it.

**** really tempted now :wall:


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

See now I was thinking of the gold glitter for solid white. Email from John mentioned the fact I would not see much on my paint as it is metallic silver, so I am going to use it on the Wifes White Mini. 

I did think gold would be tacky so pearl it might have to be. Mmmm


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

I think the range of products looks fantastic and i have read a lot about them with great interest. I've seen all of Beau Techniques details with these waxes and i am extremely tempted to buy a sample pot myself.

I think i might email John and ask which he thinks would look good on a dark blue car! I'm thinking the silver flecks?!


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

JBirchy said:


> I think the range of products looks fantastic and i have read a lot about them with great interest. I've seen all of Beau Techniques details with these waxes and i am extremely tempted to buy a sample pot myself.
> 
> I think i might email John and ask which he thinks would look good on a dark blue car! I'm thinking the silver flecks?!


You'll get a great consultative experience with John :thumb:

From *experience* I'd suggest trying Philip


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Soul Hudson said:


> See now I was thinking of the gold glitter for solid white. Email from John mentioned the fact I would not see much on my paint as it is metallic silver, so I am going to use it on the Wifes White Mini.
> 
> I did think gold would be tacky so pearl it might have to be. Mmmm


I'm not sure about gold on white myself, I think that'd be better on dark blue or even solid red?

I'm 50/50 about silver or pearl for solid white, but I'm thinking the pearl would be a bit more subtle.

The wife's said she'll get me a 100ml pot for my birthday - RESULT!


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

MMM i just wondered wether pearl might be too subtle not to sure. Sample pot will help me decide I think. Ill get some pics up as well once done should be next month sometime if all goes well.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Pearl and glitter waxes are not universal in their appearance like traditional waxes. They have to be used on specific hues and types to get the desired effect , in other words Gold would work amazingly well on metallic blacks , reds , oranges , greens etc but not on whites etc because they need to blend in with the characteristics of the paintwork and especially the flake already present , you choose specific waxes to team up with paintworks to enhance the look and apply to blend also.


----------



## xRachx (Sep 14, 2012)

Adding the glitterati to my wish list. Getting expensive now :lol:


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

xRachx said:


> Adding the glitterati to my wish list. Getting expensive now :lol:


Its never ending once the bug takes hold


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

wait till you start buying display cabinets


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

I have a red non-metallic car and a red metallic. In your opinion glitz will look good on non-metallic? Or I will have to use it on metallic only?


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Personally for the way ive been using a few of these metallic , you are never going to replace a metallic finish with a wax , its a small enhancement but one i quite like. Ive used a couple of samples and another metallic wax on black metallic bonnets to good effect although i would juggle application methods because like when wiping polish on a saturated cloth , in sunlight you can see where the wipe ends are on the side of a car in the form of lines , this is also true if not applied properly because you can get a gathering of wax in areas and traditionally it wont matter but when its laying down a visible finish it needs to be done precisely i think. It takes more time for sure but i enjoy hand waxing anyway so its all groovy for me, But looks nice


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

So I will buy the small pot and give it a shot
thanks for the info


----------



## Ingliston (Apr 10, 2012)

Wife just ordered a small pot for me for my bday. Only a small one but that will do me for a try, went for a purple,with a pearl fleck and scent of coconut. Going on a silver freelander2 Kahn edition as part of my winter coat. Will be intresting to see how long it lasts.


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

Philip on a Z4 i done






Honestly Mitchell and King is going to change the luxury car care market I am so glad i am involved.

Here is my new studio post of Mitchell and King elite applied!

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=281419

Another wax that I love is Rannoch, great product on solid colours.

John is away on holiday just now till start of October but if anyone needs any information on anything, if I can help I will.


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> Pearl and glitter waxes are not universal in their appearance like traditional waxes. They have to be used on specific hues and types to get the desired effect , in other words Gold would work amazingly well on metallic blacks , reds , oranges , greens etc but not on whites etc because they need to blend in with the characteristics of the paintwork and especially the flake already present , you choose specific waxes to team up with paintworks to enhance the look and apply to blend also.


Interesting, thank you. I was thinking on the same lines as yourself. Thats why I am going for the pearl glitter on solid white paintwork to give it a subtle glitter effect.

What about the colour of a wax does that have any bearing on the finish?


----------



## Grahamwm (Apr 10, 2012)

Couple of maybe silly questions how does the glitter stay on the paint? will rain remove it? i take it next time its washed it will be removed completely? thanks in advance


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Ultimate Shine said:


> Philip on a Z4 i done
> 
> Car Detailing: Ultimate Shine, Mitchel and King Detail 'Philip' BMW Z4 - YouTube
> 
> ...


Great video and I am loving the Ferrari.

Whats your take on the other products such as the shampoo and QD. Whats your method of applying their wax. I'm thinking of getting some of the higher priced wax for my own car. Is it easy to work with etc? time? durability?

Cheers fella


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Grahamwm said:


> Couple of maybe silly questions how does the glitter stay on the paint? will rain remove it? i take it next time its washed it will be removed completely? thanks in advance


From the description i'm taking its in the wax coat so will slowly degrade along with the wax. John has stated a couple of months if cared for etc. Keep the wax coat topped up with their QD but i'm thinking the glitter will dissappear if not topped up etc.


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

I have used my Mitchell and King products a couple of times as well.
Only good things to say about the Philip wax... Super glassy finish, smooth, and application/removal is amongst the easiest i have used.
You can see some of the results i got here:
BMW M3 E46: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=281438
AUDI RS4: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=279425

I haven't had the chance to try the glitter wax or armour, but as soon as i try them i will let you know how it goes.
Very glad to work with M&K products.


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Another example of the glassy finish from Philip wax:










This was applied by hand, left for a minute or two (we were only doing one panel) then easily wiped off with no smearing.


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

Grahamwm said:


> Couple of maybe silly questions how does the glitter stay on the paint? will rain remove it? i take it next time its washed it will be removed completely? thanks in advance


the glitter is within the wax coating so when the wax is gone the glitter is gone. There is a learning curve when applying the wax, i have found dabbing it on the paint with applicator proves to be a consistent application method. I first used it on a white focus rs, i only used it on the black parts, front bumper section, spoiler, wing mirrors etc, looked cool. I currently have it on my bonnet of my subaru and 7 weeks and its there. Remember you can apply other waxes on top to add long term look. It's a bit of fun and something totally different



Soul Hudson said:


> Great video and I am loving the Ferrari.
> 
> Whats your take on the other products such as the shampoo and QD. Whats your method of applying their wax. I'm thinking of getting some of the higher priced wax for my own car. Is it easy to work with etc? time? durability?
> 
> Cheers fella


I apply the wax with an applicator in straight lines. However John has shown me how the application of his premium waxes by hand, even though this is a crowd pleasing application method and stops hands drying out in the winter I still prefer to do by applicator.

As for the application, all of his products work amazing. Thankfully as John is close to me we have a day a month where he comes to me with products and we try them together and then leaves me with them to try out. Trust me if they dont work I will be the first to tell him as a range of products from one supplier that work how they should is the complete package in my eyes. I like products that do what they are ment to and give optimum results.

The top end waxes he has are completely different to all other exotic waxes, they don't gas out! My application is 2 small panels or 1 large panel at a time in straight lines. Then once applied to the whole panel go back to the first part you applied and swipe your applicator over the wax and if the residue starts to turn into a spectrum of colour, this means the wax is transfering to the panel through the oils so time to remove. Less is always more, dont leave too long or is quite difficult to remove(ie dont leave for an hour) always leave between coats 8 hours and once applied the surface wont look its best for 4-8 hours. There is no need to leave in the sun as thia doesnt make a difference but just stand back and be amazed.

I have a selection of other exotic waxes and I can honestly say that Mitchell and King waxes produce a finish way better than i have ever seen.

When John first came to me I had so many burning questions to ask about wax as its the biggest unknown in the detailing scene. I wanted to know if a wax can be put into different classes so if i wanted a wax that lasts for a couple of days with no water beading capabilities but producing an absolutly epic ultimate shine could this be done, he said yes and gave me my custom blend Campbell 3. So i applied to the mk2 escort xpac and it won the concourse show.

I then wanted to try different recipe's to see what the ingredients done to the finish, he then gave me a selection of 10 tubs with the same ammount of t1 carnauba in it but different ingredients and every variation produced a different finish, from reflection, gloss, clarity etc etc. The problem then comes down to a mass of different products with different looks, hence why over the next year or so we look to develop the "holy grail" the ultimate shine in a tub. I would say i am pretty good at judging a finish produced by these products so when we finish this product it will be out of this world.

The durability of the waxes are still being tested but an honest 6 months out of his top end waxes it a good indication. To be honest though i would want to clense the paint surface every three months and apply a fresh coat or 2.

All the products compliment each other very well and the QD that is available now is absolutly amazing.

I cant talk too much about the waxes and contents but lets just say all other exotic waxes have been used in tests against the Mitchell and King range and nothing comes close to the look, water beading is as good as nano crystal coatings.

So exciting times ahead, will keep all updated when i can.


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

The best wax that gives biggest bang for £'s has to be Philip, what a product, what a finish. In my opinion gives a £2k look for a touch over £300 and comes in a stunning container that can be refilled at 50% of the rrp.

One more thing I want to add is that honesty in this game can get lost when it comes to sparkling new products, it may seem that i am biased towards the products as i am involved but a detailer close to me called Black Magic Detail had been into see me recently and we had a full blown conversation about the difference an LSP can add to the surface, his opinion I value as I would call him an honest detailer who would say if something worked or it didnt. So his opinion to thay point was all LSP's looked very similar and he couldnt notice a difference. So at my open day a couple of weeks ago John came through and we done a test on the bonnet of an audi RS5 half applied with cardinal and the other half applied with elite. When both sides had been applied and residue removed i turned straight to him to see what he thought, he turned and said to me honestly "Paul I Can see a difference" proof is in the pudding as they say.

There is a answer to this black art of creating waxes and thankfully he stays in Scotland


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Their Airfreshrners sound amazing :argie:


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

jlw41 said:


> Their Airfreshrners sound amazing :argie:


How's that then? Do they whisper sweet nothings when SWMBO's not in the car?


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Gruffs said:


> How's that then? Do they whisper sweet nothings when SWMBO's not in the car?


Yep the come accompanied with a 'sweet nothings' CD :lol:


----------



## waxy (Feb 27, 2006)

Ultimate Shine said:


> Philip on a Z4 i done
> 
> Car Detailing: Ultimate Shine, Mitchel and King Detail 'Philip' BMW Z4 - YouTube
> 
> ...


Explain how Mitchell and King are going to change the Luxury car care market? The luxury wax market was established over 30 years ago,so this is nothing new.A new company will give people more choice at the middle/ higher end of the price bracket,nothing more.Do M&K have their own lab and blending facilities? i suspect that they don't,so their products are manufactured by someone else for them to their requirements,no bad thing,but again it's nothing new,the Detailing/Wax market is flooded with products that are produced for companies by other companies.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Ultimate Shine said:


> Aaron you were at my day tell everyone your take on the products, you done the machine polishing demo and you done the comparison with max protect that you applied compared to m&k's concouse wax that isnt the best at beading......


Paul in all honesty I can't give my honest opinion on them as I havent used any of them my self and would be unfair of me to say whether they were good or bad.

I machine polished a bonnet and split it in half, applied Max Protect V2 followed by Silk Coat on one side and the other side you applied M&K wax (which one again Paul?) water behaviour was exactly the same.

My take on the above is any freshly machined panel that has an LSP applied will sheet water in the exact same way, it's months down the line that counts IMO.

I will continue to follow M&K though, John is a nice guy.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

waxy said:


> Explain how Mitchell and King are going to change the Luxury car care market? The luxury wax market was established over 30 years ago,so this is nothing new.A new company will give people more choice at the middle/ higher end of the price bracket,nothing more.Do M&K have their own lab and blending facilities? i suspect that they don't,so their products are manufactured by someone else for them to their requirements,no bad thing,but again it's nothing new,the Detailing/Wax market is flooded with products that are produced for companies by other companies.


I'm pretty sure all waxes are hand made by John himself.

It's his chemicals that are sourced, QD, shampoo etc.


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Starting to visit the M&K site quite often now hovering over a basket purchase....its only a matter of time lol.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2012)

DMH-01 said:


> I was tempted to order some Gliteratti wax myself last week, will have to get a sample now :thumb:
> 
> Which seems to be you, it's not the first time you've tried coming out with smart comments is it now .


Nor you.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

waxy said:


> Explain how Mitchell and King are going to change the Luxury car care market? The luxury wax market was established over 30 years ago,so this is nothing new.A new company will give people more choice at the middle/ higher end of the price bracket,nothing more.Do M&K have their own lab and blending facilities? i suspect that they don't,so their products are manufactured by someone else for them to their requirements,no bad thing,but again it's nothing new,the Detailing/Wax market is flooded with products that are produced for companies by other companies.


I have first hand experience with the change jj is doing and its good news. 
what makes you suspect they dont make there own or when you say suspect you mean guess


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

AaronGTi said:


> I'm pretty sure all waxes are hand made by John himself.
> 
> It's his chemicals that are sourced, QD, shampoo etc.


by whom?

do you have the courtesy of telling us?

Many professional detailers promote specific brands.

Paul dalton promotes Rupes, it used to be zaino gtechniq swissvax zymol etc, for instance.

Other do regularly.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

AaronGTi said:


> What's with the defensive question? :lol:
> 
> Meaning M&K are not DW Approved trader's and threads like this don't always last as some of it can be seen as advertising...


Aaron , dont be silly , this isnt Mitchell and King posting , its us just members who have either used it or have wanted to use it , i think he has the courtesy at some stage to bow out when asked questions because he said he wasnt an approved trader so hes respected the rules which is a plus for him.
Im happy to post about it because im interested in anything detailing that pushes the boundaries and this does in my opinion , ive asked him to create something for me personally and have paid him to do so , no freebie or let me give you this so you can push my company, an honest transaction as he knows i have my own wax with chemicalguys so have no desire to push his brand, what i do want to do is use a wax ive wanted to have for myself for specific people that have asked for ages for something so have given my requirements , i would like to think it has been the most demanding and highly concentrated wax he has ever produced and will top all his for sale waxes. But its personal to me and thats why ive done it. I collect waxes fullstop.
You have to remember we talk about lots of things on here but are they also to be deleted because we dont have porsche or vauxhall or Makita or Flex as sponsors or traders.....the answer is no.


----------



## waxy (Feb 27, 2006)

cheekymonkey said:


> I have first hand experience with the change jj is doing and its good news.
> what makes you suspect they dont make there own or when you say suspect you mean guess


Well i'm sure it is,but as said,i don't think it's going to change the Luxury car care market.What's with the roll eyes,it's my opinion that i personally don't believe that they have a manufacturing/blending facility, simply because very few of the waxes on the market today are made by individual companies,it's hugely expensive, which is why it's farmed out to known wax makers/chemical companies who have expertise in blending and processing.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> , ive asked him to create something for me personally and have paid him to do so , no freebie or let me give you this so you can push my company, an honest transaction as he knows i have my own wax with chemicalguys so have no desire to push his brand, what i do want to do is use a wax ive wanted to have for myself for specific people that have asked for ages for something so have given my requirements , i would like to think it has been the most demanding and highly concentrated wax he has ever produced and will top all his for sale waxes. But its personal to me and thats why ive done it. I collect waxes fullstop.
> You have to remember we talk about lots of things on here but are they also to be deleted because we dont have porsche or vauxhall or Makita or Flex as sponsors or traders.....the answer is no.


m'eh... won't be as good as my personal wax! so there 

:lol:

which, is exactly why you use MK... to get what YOU want, not what someone else tells you that you are getting... 

:thumb:


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

AaronGTi said:


> Paul in all honesty I can't give my honest opinion on them as I havent used any of them my self and would be unfair of me to say whether they were good or bad.
> 
> I machine polished a bonnet and split it in half, applied Max Protect V2 followed by Silk Coat on one side and the other side you applied M&K wax (which one again Paul?) water behaviour was exactly the same.
> 
> ...


So after all that happened on the day you could give no opinion on the whole Mitchell and King brand and product range. It's all down to months down the line that count's.  Did you see the RS5 that was in the middle of my workshop?



waxy said:


> Explain how Mitchell and King are going to change the Luxury car care market? The luxury wax market was established over 30 years ago,so this is nothing new.A new company will give people more choice at the middle/ higher end of the price bracket,nothing more.Do M&K have their own lab and blending facilities? i suspect that they don't,so their products are manufactured by someone else for them to their requirements,no bad thing,but again it's nothing new,the Detailing/Wax market is flooded with products that are produced for companies by other companies.


Mitchell and King will change the luxury car care market because you can now speak to the person that blends the wax. This to me is a mega step for LSP's in the detailing scene. The rate that detailing products have come on in the last 5 years is amazing and needs a new brand that is driven by somebody that loves what he does. As for Mitchell and King blending his own I said earlier the wax I recieved was still warm.



HeavenlyDetail said:


> Aaron , dont be silly , this isnt Mitchell and King posting , its us just members who have either used it or have wanted to use it , i think he has the courtesy at some stage to bow out when asked questions because he said he wasnt an approved trader so hes respected the rules which is a plus for him.
> Im happy to post about it because im interested in anything detailing that pushes the boundaries and this does in my opinion , ive asked him to create something for me personally and have paid him to do so , no freebie or let me give you this so you can push my company, an honest transaction as he knows i have my own wax with chemicalguys so have no desire to push his brand, what i do want to do is use a wax ive wanted to have for myself for specific people that have asked for ages for something so have given my requirements , i would like to think it has been the most demanding and highly concentrated wax he has ever produced and will top all his for sale waxes. But its personal to me and thats why ive done it. I collect waxes fullstop.
> You have to remember we talk about lots of things on here but are they also to be deleted because we dont have porsche or vauxhall or Makita or Flex as sponsors or traders.....the answer is no.


Well said:thumb:


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

Ultimate Shine said:


> Mitchell and King will change the luxury car care market because you can now speak to the person that blends the wax. This to me is a mega step for LSP's in the detailing scene. The rate that detailing products have come on in the last 5 years is amazing and needs a new brand that is driven by somebody that loves what he does. As for Mitchell and King blending his own I said earlier the wax I recieved was still warm.
> 
> Well said:thumb:


Well Dodo Juice is blending their waxes, Autofinesse state they do to, and a couple of other manufactures in here.

In my point of view if M&K weren't british very few would buy their waxes.
So the ones I mentioned above.

Just to clarify, If Swissvax and Zymol were around here would they be changing the luxury car care market?


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

waxy said:


> Well i'm sure it is,but as said,i don't think it's going to change the Luxury car care market.What's with the roll eyes,it's my opinion that i personally don't believe that they have a manufacturing/blending facility, simply because very few of the waxes on the market today are made by individual companies,it's hugely expensive, which is why it's farmed out to known wax makers/chemical companies who have expertise in blending and processing.


O believe me its a big change to the luxury car care market .
You say its your opinion but you have no facts to make that judgement so is a guess. these sort of guesses damage companys and the hard work that has gone in to it, if you have facts that they don't make there own then thats fine but dont just guess :thumb:


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

cheekymonkey said:


> O believe me its a big change to the luxury car care market .
> You say its your opinion but you have no facts to make that judgement so is a guess. these sort of guesses damage companys and the hard work that has gone in to it, if you have facts that they don't make there own then thats fine but dont just guess :thumb:


does it really matters if the have their own premises? And how is that changing the luxury car care market.

I bet Bouncer pours his waxes in his garage,and the outcome is FANTASTIC.

Please leave all these BIG statements and let the result to speak of itself.

If it was something to rock the world of waxes, it would be done by zymolo or swisswax, which by the way have millions for research and developement


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

tzotzo said:


> does it really matters if the have their own premises? And how is that changing the luxury car care market.
> 
> I bet Bouncer pours his waxes in his garage,and the outcome is FANTASTIC.
> 
> ...


Its nothing to do with them having there own premises, its in other ways they are changing the market, and its the results that have made me make these so called big statments
As for zymol rocking the world of wax with there millions for research when did they last bring out a new wax


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

Manufacturing facility? for what? Obviously missed the concept that is Mitchell & King. None of the waxes are mass produced, those that are get limited to 20-30 pours per year. Some people prefer the bespoke option, but other than the % carnauba colour and scent it's not really bespoke per-se. So a manufacturing facility in this instance would be a stove, some pots and pans, and a selection of special glass/marble enclosures.

John's particular who he will conduct business with when it comes to genuine "one-off" waxes - and this is a good thing. Saves every tom, richard or harry running round with customised products. That's the point, exclusivity. 



HeavenlyDetail said:


> Aaron , dont be silly , this isnt Mitchell and King posting , its us just members who have either used it or have wanted to use it , i think he has the courtesy at some stage to bow out when asked questions because he said he wasnt an approved trader so hes respected the rules which is a plus for him.
> Im happy to post about it because im interested in anything detailing that pushes the boundaries and this does in my opinion , ive asked him to create something for me personally and have paid him to do so , no freebie or let me give you this so you can push my company, an honest transaction as he knows i have my own wax with chemicalguys so have no desire to push his brand, what i do want to do is use a wax ive wanted to have for myself for specific people that have asked for ages for something so have given my requirements ,* i would like to think it has been the most demanding* and highly concentrated wax he has ever produced and will top all his for sale waxes. But its personal to me and thats why ive done it. I collect waxes fullstop.
> You have to remember we talk about lots of things on here but are they also to be deleted because we dont have porsche or vauxhall or Makita or Flex as sponsors or traders.....the answer is no.


Sounds like John has his work cut out next week; I've also drawn up a spec list for him to create me a totally one off blend, one which I have been unable to find with an off-the-shelf product. I'll be working with him quite closely from now on, I have plenty of clients that share my passion of cars who entrust me to deliver optimum results! Through John, I will be able to do this better than ever before!!

I know you're an avid collector though Marc, so I'm sure you've got him jumping through hoops. :thumb:


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

tzotzo said:


> Well Dodo Juice is blending their waxes, Autofinesse state they do to, and a couple of other manufactures in here.


I am not saying anyone else is or isn't, but to give my personal experience with M&K to confirm.

Proving the above doesn't matter it's whats in the finished product that counts what waxes have you used?


----------



## Jedi_Detailer (May 7, 2011)

I have a pretty big collection of M&K products now, I haven't had chance to use them all yet but the ones I have used Spa, Pure, Treat, QD, Mist have all been fantastic. I have a pot of Pionner which is the cheapest wax in the range and I think it's better than some of the top waxes from some manufacturers and so far I have seen 4 months protection from 2 coats. After seeing the results on the Mk2 escort that Paul (ultimate shine) prepared for a show I purchased a pot of Campbell III which I am saving for a couple of very special details i have lined up. 
I stumbled across M&K when I was looking to buy some high end products, for years I have only used Dodo Juice, added Auto Finesse to my collection recently but I needed something special for some special cars I am now looking after, i was going to go swissvax but their attitude was [email protected] at the autosport show when I wanted some advice so I didn't bother. The customer service received from John at M&K is brilliant.


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

cheekymonkey said:


> Its nothing to do with them having there own premises, its in other ways they are changing the market, and its the results that have made me make these so called big statments
> As for zymol rocking the world of wax with there millions for research when did they last bring out a new wax


I am not here to defend zymol or swissvax. Obviously these companies have their share on the luxury car care on the market. M&K try to get some part of it. Its simple and its called capitalism.

Well Angelwax is making a glitter wax, maybe before M&K did. I don't see any innovation apart from the glitter wax, the victorian glass jars and the customisations on smell and colour. There is nothing special about that. It used to be carnauba content and now is the customization.



Ultimate Shine said:


> I am not saying anyone else is or isn't, but to give my personal experience with M&K to confirm.
> 
> Proving the above doesn't matter it's whats in the finished product that counts what waxes have you used?


I don't really know why does it matter but I ve used Crystal Rock, Mystery, Shield,Glasur, AF Spirit, Celeste, rg 55, Black Label, FK1000, 845, angelwax, vantage bouncers and a couple of migliores.

Well I am sure they are good waxes. Maybe a slight better than the most exclusive waxes in the trade. But there isn't room for very radical changes.

I miss the times when professional detailers used to say its all about the preparation...:buffer::buffer:


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

tzotzo said:


> I am not here to defend zymol or swissvax. Obviously these companies have their share on the luxury car care on the market. M&K try to get some part of it. Its simple and its called capitalism.
> 
> Well Angelwax is making a glitter wax, maybe before M&K did. I don't see any innovation apart from the glitter wax, the victorian glass jars and the customisations on smell and colour. There is nothing special about that. It used to be carnauba content and now is the customization.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

tzotzo said:


> 1.Well Angelwax is making a glitter wax, maybe before M&K did. I don't see any innovation apart from the glitter wax, the victorian glass jars and the customisations on smell and colour. There is nothing special about that. It used to be carnauba content and now is the customization.
> 
> 2.I don't really know why does it matter but I ve used Crystal Rock, Mystery, Shield,Glasur, AF Spirit, Celeste, rg 55, Black Label, FK1000, 845, angelwax, vantage bouncers and a couple of migliores.
> 
> 3.Well I am sure they are good waxes. Maybe a slight better than the most exclusive waxes in the trade. *But there isn't room for very radical changes.*


1. Angel wax is making a metallic wax not glitter

2. You have used a very good range of waxes.

3. In my eyes after using the collection of M&K compared to the competitors there IS radical differences.

I am not wanting to fall out with anyone or try and say they are wrong and yes a lot has to do with the prep but when the prep work has been done the requirement at the end for the Ultimate Shine in my eyes and I honestly can say I am very close to the answer.

tzotzo if you are ever in the area where I am based the door is always open and the kettle is on, have a brew and see for yourself. I don't believe anything untill I see the proof and like you I didn't think there was room for much more but I have been proven wrong. Something I am not complaining about.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Aye I seen the RS5, what about it?

Paul, what do you want me to say about M&K here that they're amazing etc etc???
That would be foolish of me because I do not make bold claims about stuff I dont know much about n this relates to the whole M&K brand.

I didnt see enough at the open day, I'd need to see a lot more and learn more about the whole brand before I can give an unbiased opinion.

A bold claim I will make is LSP's are for protection.
OK thet may add 1-2% but everything else is in the prep.

Hey, I'll come to the unit n you can teach me all day long if you want?
Every day is a school day in detailing.


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

I stand corrected. I confused ther glow waxes with the glitter one










I appreciate your gesture but unfortunately I live in Greece, maybe you could send me a small sample. Just a sweep of wax to see for myself. (I ll send some ouzo in return  )

I suppose if they are top notch that would be the best for your work, an would get the most out of it.

Don't get me wrong, but I think professional detailers aren't too objective nowadays. Some times is due to personal interest and some times is due to the nature of the job.

You can't keep up if a bloke uses a 1000 $ wax or 30 layers of EXXO.
Detailing is based on abnormality and eccentricity, there is nothing wrong about that. take a look on past threads, you would see what pros were using back then.


----------



## Jedi_Detailer (May 7, 2011)

AaronGTi said:


> A bold claim I will make is LSP's are for protection.


Most of the time yes but wait until you see what Cambell III does to the look of the paint but it won't protect like other waxes, perfect for a show car. 
Kind of like SV Best of Show and Shield, if the difference of BOS can't be seen then there is no point using it and would be better using a wax that will actually protect the paint.


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Guys in case anyone forgot I asked for some advice/comments on M & K products not all this bickering, amusing though it is, I don't really care. Bless you.


----------



## waxy (Feb 27, 2006)

cheekymonkey said:


> Its nothing to do with them having there own premises, its in other ways they are changing the market, and its the results that have made me make these so called big statments
> As for zymol rocking the world of wax with there millions for research when did they last bring out a new wax


Zymol have a well established range of waxes,why would they need to bring out a new one.Vintage for example has been out for over 20 years,but most people would find it very hard to name some,or any comparable waxes that surpass it.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

waxy said:


> Zymol have a well established range of waxes,why would they need to bring out a new one.Vintage for example has been out for over 20 years,but most people would find it very hard to name some,or any comparable waxes that surpass it.


you need to read what i was answering first then you may understand what my answer meant. What you say is right and the point i was make so thanks:thumb: 


tzotzo said:


> If it was something to rock the world of waxes, it would be done by zymolo or swisswax, which by the way have millions for research and developement


----------



## init6 (Mar 28, 2012)

tzotzo said:


> I stand corrected. I confused ther glow waxes with the glitter one


Angelwax do a custom Snow Foam - but I probably shouldn't have mentioned that


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

Quote:
Originally Posted by tzotzo 

If it was something to rock the world of waxes, it would be done by zymolo or swisswax, which by the way have millions for research and developement



Been reading this and watching, but what does company funds have to do with innovation?its the passion and willing to try new things to be groundbreaking surely.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Soul Hudson said:


> Guys in case anyone forgot I asked for some advice/comments on M & K products not all this bickering, amusing though it is, I don't really care. Bless you.


And On that note I think it may have run its course :thumb:


----------

